# hand paw help?



## crazydog (Jun 22, 2009)

i dont know im intersted in getting some hand paws and was wandering what is a resonable price for just hand paws alone? help is appreicated...


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 22, 2009)

From what I've seen, they can be anywhere between $40-$90, depending on the quality/maker.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine start around Â£30 (which is approximately $45-50).  From other makers I've seen the price range from $30 upwards to $100, depending on the length (wrist-length, elbow-length, or shoulder-length), and the complexity of the design.  As well as what InuAkiko mentioned about the quality and who is making them.


----------



## crazydog (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks yall


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought mine at the dollar store... $1.00 ea.
and they're very high quality.
:/ only problem is there's 4 fingers...


----------



## AuroraTheCat (Jun 30, 2009)

i made mine.. i went to hancock fabricks and it didnt cost much


----------



## Asswings (Jul 1, 2009)

Why do you just want handpaws alone?


.......


Wait, never mind. don't answer that.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 1, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Why do you just want handpaws alone?
> 
> 
> .......
> ...


 
LOLZ I cant help it !   BWHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## crazydog (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> LOLZ I cant help it ! BWHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA !


 cause i cant afford a 2k full suit i will have one within the next 3yrs


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 21, 2009)

Give a shot at making them, it's not too hard even with no sewing experience. That way you can get the perfect fur to your liking. 

Comedy answer: For $200 I'll make paws from real rabbit fur so you can stop rubbing your dick on the pelt you bought from natural wonders.


----------



## Shino (Jul 22, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> For $200 I'll make paws from real rabbit fur so you can stop rubbing your dick on the pelt you bought from natural wonders.


 *twitch*

Arugh. Comedy or not, I am unhappy now. 

*wrathwrathwrath*


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 26, 2009)

Shino said:


> *twitch*
> 
> Arugh. Comedy or not, I am unhappy now.
> 
> *wrathwrathwrath*




*gives chocolate milk* 

it was a joke? (but $200 is a lot of $$ )


----------



## crazydog (Jul 28, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Give a shot at making them, it's not too hard even with no sewing experience. That way you can get the perfect fur to your liking.
> 
> Comedy answer: For $200 I'll make paws from real rabbit fur so you can stop rubbing your dick on the pelt you bought from natural wonders.


 just for everyones info im not interested in any fetish of any kind!.....so dont post here about this yiff shit ....just fyi:grin:


----------



## Asswings (Jul 28, 2009)

crazydog said:


> just for everyones info im not interested in any fetish of any kind!.....so dont post here about this yiff shit ....just fyi:grin:



Surrrrreeee Mr. "All I want is handpaws".


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Surrrrreeee Mr. "All I want is handpaws".


 its ok mr*points to your avatar*


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

oh and speakin of where exactly did i say all that i wanted was hand paws? all i said that i was intrested in getting a pair of paws thats all thanks


----------



## Asswings (Jul 29, 2009)

crazydog said:


> * just hand paws alone?*



And I'm a missus.


----------



## crazydog (Jul 29, 2009)

Ticon said:


> And I'm a missus.


nevermind  strike that your right sry


----------



## Zerulu (Jul 29, 2009)

If you can find the fur, I'd probably recommend making your own. There are tons of tutorials on the internet about it. That way you cut the cost down to only the supplies (and maybe your sanity depending on how well you sew haha). 

Also, you live mighty close to me.


----------

